# Smoked rabbit ?



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Jun 21, 2020)

I wanted to know if anyone has ever smoked a rabbit before? Any ideas please share I think bacon may be a nice top layer...


----------



## brekar (Jun 21, 2020)

I've done it a few times. Once a whole rabbit pieced out and wrapped in bacon, and once whole rabbit wrapped in bacon. Both rabbits were rabbits that had a run in with my .410 and some 3 inch #5 shells.
I've considered making some Hopper Poppers next time I find a place to hunt them.

I I seasoned them with salt, pepper, garlic, and cayenne then smoked them at around 225 -250 degrees for about 3 hours or about 165 degrees with some apple wood for flavor. They came out great and everyone enjoyed them...


----------

